# Huge Oak Burl



## anthonytips (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what kind of oak burl this is?

Is it valuable??


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

To me it looks like a pin oak burl but I could be wrong. Yes and no it is and isnt valuable, because it all depends on who wants a burl and how bad they want it.


----------



## BarbaraGill (Feb 12, 2011)

It also depends upon whether it is sound and whether it is an onion burl or the kind you are expecting.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

there's over 600 oak species.Pick one…


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Try contacting Greg AKA OregonBurls and ask him. He seems pretty knowledgeable about burls. Hope that helps.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I dated a girl with something like that on her back…good personality though.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

A burl is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you are getting until you look inside.


----------

